# Sights on SPS



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Made some sights for the SPS . Made one for ten meter. One for 20 meter shooting . It's basically a paper clip cut and bent to the proper hight for shooting distance glued into a pencil eraser. Than the eraser is wedge fit into the hole of the slingshot. To change sight just push the one out and install the other one. Works really well.????


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Can adjust left or right by moving sight left or right. Making one for 30 meters right now.????


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice work!

I like the band attachment method, too.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this great idea, Cjw. By the way, how many SPS do you have in your collection now?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Four and one on the way


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

That stuff just does not work.

Just my opinon,


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

dgui said:


> That stuff just does not work.
> 
> Just my opinon,


Yes it does.

Everybody shoots differently and some people benefit from ways to make sure that everything is lined up the same way every time.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

May not work for you but works real well for me. After getting the height on the sight set was able to hit 2 inch target from 10 meters 30 times in a row with out much problem. Works for me.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I use a similar method when shooting with the smaller forkeye slingshot. Works well.


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Dgui ... you are very accomplished at intuitive/instinctive and you maybe have developed a sense where you can naturally repeat your movements without reference aiming. Personally, coming to this forum around 6 months ago and general studying of the catapulting sport, I am astounded at the variations of how people shoot, such as with both eyes open, or using opposite eye, and just many other subtle differences of physical actions, to achieve similar goal in attempting to consistently hit a target.

I like the rapidness of on the fly instinctive style but also use aiming. I still don't have a particular method, but maybe I do not want to shoot only one way. Right now, my style seems sort of hybrid, kind of Hussey (45 degree ss cant, sometimes sideways) combined with Dankung asian style. It is still evolving!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

ZorroSlinger said:


> Dgui ... you are very accomplished at intuitive/instinctive and you maybe have developed a sense where you can naturally repeat your movements without reference aiming. Personally, coming to this forum around 6 months ago and general studying of the catapulting sport, I am astounded at the variations of how people shoot, such as with both eyes open, or using opposite eye, and just many other subtle differences of physical actions, to achieve similar goal in attempting to consistently hit a target.
> 
> I like the rapidness of on the fly instinctive style but also use aiming. I still don't have a particular method, but maybe I do not want to shoot only one way. Right now, my style seems sort of hybrid, kind of Hussey (45 degree ss cant, sometimes sideways) combined with Dankung asian style. It is still evolving!


Yep that is so you will settle in to what you like or the best method for you. The nature of elastics is not compatible with an aiming device due to the cooling effect after the pull for too long a wait to draw a bead and it does not work or we would all have a front and rear sight on the slingshot or a scope or a red dot. Now I do have an aiming device that can have the potential for some success which is better and different than anything available out there and one day I will work with it and we shall see. I think all of this aiming stuff has come due to so many that cannot hit the target and are needing a crutch to try to get better. Its a slingshot so just shoot it.

Just my opinion.

Thats all.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

dgui said:


> I think all of this aiming stuff has come due to so many that cannot hit the target and are needing a crutch to try to get better.


Aiming a slingshot is a crutch?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

That's it guys all us aimers need a crutch the Master has spoken. Even though 99% of all shooting devices have some means of sighting. Unless your throwing a spear.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

So I guess Bill Hayes who puts a line down his bands to help sight needs a crutch . How many matches have you lit or playing cards cut from 50 feet. Or cans hit from 300 feet. I thought so.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I can't believe what a pompous statement. Need a crutch. What a put down to all us that aim a slingshot. But I guess we're not slingshot Gods.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

dgui said:


> ZorroSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dgui ... you are very accomplished at intuitive/instinctive and you maybe have developed a sense where you can naturally repeat your movements without reference aiming. Personally, coming to this forum around 6 months ago and general studying of the catapulting sport, I am astounded at the variations of how people shoot, such as with both eyes open, or using opposite eye, and just many other subtle differences of physical actions, to achieve similar goal in attempting to consistently hit a target.
> ...


This did not effect MJ'S world record and he aims for me it's cool whatever way you like to shoot,what works for one may not work for others its good that we have different shooting methods.....did I say I use fiber optics on my slingshot? :rofl:


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

LOL, CJW has finally snapped


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

All Buns Glazing said:


> dgui said:
> 
> 
> > I think all of this aiming stuff has come due to so many that cannot hit the target and are needing a crutch to try to get better.
> ...


Yes indeed you read correctly and we all share opinions and ideas which makes this a good place to visit. The freedom of the echange of ideas is a liberty we all can for now enjoy.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

I'll take a crutch anytime if it helps if I could I'd have Bill Hays sat on the fork :rofl:


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

My opinion most of the distances you shoot at you could throw the slingshot at the can and hit it. But than that's just my opinion.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Cjw said:


> So I guess Bill Hayes who puts a line down his bands to help sight needs a crutch . How many matches have you lit or playing cards cut from 50 feet. Or cans hit from 300 feet. I thought so.


Rayshot Bazonski, who is the most consistently spot-on catapulteer that I've ever personally shot with, shoots TTF and puts a line down his bands, too.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I see both sides of this coin tbh and both are valid. Trying out many sights I conclude they don't work for me as Darrel mentions the very propellant the rubber is half the battle , yet rubber powered slingbows do use both a sight and rubber and they do produce repeatable shots... I assume perhaps the holding method of the projectile could be a factor ... whichever it is cool idea CJW and if your marksmanship benefits from the sight then it works! Continue your quest for perfection


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Just trying to help other shooters that aim with a idea I came up with.????


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Just tryin to help a brother out. Well thats good. Sights and aiming would prevent me from branchinch out . No ill will meant .
5hats all.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i like how dgui likes to go around saying that whatever works for you is good, but yet he likes to belittle all of us who aim. when in fact he himself aims. any time you point the slingshot towards your target your aiming. its a form of aiming. then in the end when theres a big blow up, (you get this) -



dgui said:


> Just tryin to help a brother out. Well thats good. Sights and aiming would prevent me from branchinch out . No ill will meant .
> 5hats all.


there ya go



Cjw said:


> My opinion most of the distances you shoot at you could throw the slingshot at the can and hit it. But than that's just my opinion.


or slap it with the pouch


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok fine, Paper Punchers.

Go Head Make Your Day.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

dgui said:


> Ok fine, Paper Punchers.
> 
> Go Head Make Your Day.


can tosser . . . (i couldnt help myself, in jest of course)


----------



## DawnEvil (Apr 28, 2013)

Imperial said:


> i like how dgui likes to go around saying that whatever works for you is good, but yet he likes to belittle all of us who aim. when in fact he himself aims. any time you point the slingshot towards your target your aiming. its a form of aiming. then in the end when theres a big blow up, (you get this) -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you mean that I can't close both eyes and shoot? Hmm, no wonder I have so much trouble hitting the target.

Take care,

Still trying to find a classy closing line.


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Imperial said:


> i like how dgui likes to go around saying that whatever works for you is good, but yet he likes to belittle all of us who aim. when in fact he himself aims. any time you point the slingshot towards your target your aiming. its a form of aiming. then in the end when theres a big blow up, (you get this) -


Or ... could be yanking our chains :naughty: to stir up conversation, explore more. IF I were going to shoot match sticks or cards, I sure would want a repeatable aiming sighting technique. I do have to thank Dgui for sparking my slingshot interest last year when I accidentally found his youtube videos which expanded my discovery of this slingshot forum and other resources.

I am still finding myself and I think, I might be *Bi* :wacko: ... Aimer & Instinctive


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Funny how threads that involve the SPS, have the most controversy :thumbsup:

Cool idea CJW


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Zorro, we call "trolling", and that's or job thank you very much.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

dgui said:


> That stuff just does not work.
> 
> Just my opinon,


Darrel, aren't you well overdue for your bi-annual "Nobody loves me, I'm leaving the forum forever" dummy spit ?

Just my opinion.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

No offence Darrel left last time and we lost lots of content and useful videos .. can't we all just move on from this to many things bubble up to big things.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

M.J said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > So I guess Bill Hayes who puts a line down his bands to help sight needs a crutch . How many matches have you lit or playing cards cut from 50 feet. Or cans hit from 300 feet. I thought so.
> ...


Yup I am a crutch man. I have tried intuitive with no crutch and my consistency never gets to the consistency of TTF.

As for the line, interestingly when I am really on my game the line isn't as much a factor and sometimes may not have a line on the current band set. But, when I am not so on my game the line helps me to refocus. Too, because I usually shoot with both eyes open occasionally my left, non dominant eye begins to override my right dominant eye and a quick close of my left lets my right eye regain control and the line can assist that and line up my target.

Another thing I have noticed with the line and my shooting. My sighting of the target doesn't usually line directly up with the line. Sometimes on long shots I will close one eye and use the line like a gun sight but again, more typically used when I am not so "on" that shooting session.

*All hail the crutch!!*


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

If you guys know of any more crutches please post them. Actually, if somebody can come up with something equivalent to a mobility scooter I'll take that, as well.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

awww you guys kill it :banghead: lol!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay here's the thing... hitting the target with the most accuracy possible should be your first goal in slingshot shooting... after that power should be the second thing.

If using sights allows you to be more accurate, then use them.

Personally I do not normally use a sighting device... BUT if there is a certain event or challenge that contains many distractions and I MUST hit the target... then by all means I'll use whatever I can to make sure I hit the target.

Keeping that in mind, I have done many experiments to try and pull that "little extra" out of our slingshots by using different frame configurations, banding methods, and various sighting devices... and if I'm feeling distracted I can always fall back on the fundementals of aiming, use a consistent aiming device and technique and hit the freakin' target when it really counts.

This slingshot is a prototype I made some time back that using a simple site setup for 33 feet, using that in conjunction with a line on the bands allows for rifle like accuracy at that range... believe me, I KNOW!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Crutch or no crutch thats fine I use a cane.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh my lands. Just look at the difference between Bill's slingshot above and an Original PFS and you can see that we are dealing with two wholly different approaches to slingshoothing here.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

My goal is the most power with accuracy, I don't mind if I am inside a 1.5 cm spot with the maximum power (and I do), sure a line in the centre of the band helps with TTF, for butterfly shooting (which I like) is needed? OTF, the bands "naturally" shows the line up to target, the elevation is "intuitive" (cheek band touch maybe) and I prefer the clean sight of a narrow fork and a comfortable lazy grip = PFS's, wide forks for me are "sight obtrusive" at long distances ... maybe I will never be accurate as a TTF shooter using all the references with fixed anchor point and sight aids?, but these shooters will never shoot the power I like = butterfly ... many ways to go depending what you like ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Arturito said:


> My goal is the most power with accuracy, I don't mind if I am inside a 1.5 cm spot with the maximum power (and I do), sure a line in the centre of the band helps with TTF, for butterfly shooting (which I like) is needed? OTF, the bands "naturally" shows the line up to target, the elevation is "intuitive" (cheek band touch maybe) and I prefer the clean sight of a narrow fork and a comfortable lazy grip = PFS's, wide forks for me are "sight obtrusive" at long distances ... maybe I will never be accurate as a TTF shooter using all the references with fixed anchor point and sight aids?, but these shooters will never shoot the power I like = butterfly ... many ways to go depending what you like ...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Arturo


I sometimes shoot full butterfly, and I aim just as I do when not shooting full butterfly. My normal shooting is about 3/4 butterfly. There is no reason why one cannot aim in the usual way shooting full butterfly. In general there is a tradeoff when shooting full butterfly. For most of us, in order to shoot full butterfly we need bands that are fairly light. However, if shooting 3/4 butterfly, most can easily handle heavier bands. In many cases (certainly not all), the heavier bands at 3/4 butterfly offset the gains made by having the longer draw but needing to use lighter bands to do so. But in any case, there is no reason not to aim when shooting full butterfly.

Cheers ....... Charles

P.S. By the way, I note that at least in this video:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24606-pocket-predator-shooting-contest-fun-prizes-and-increased-skills/?p=319936

you and I shoot with about the same arm extension. By "full butterfly" I mean stretching your right arm completely out so the elbow is straight.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

To clarify my previous post - I use a similar sight system on my small forkeyes because the forkwidth is small, which means, when using my forktip to aim, I need to aim way below the target. The sight just raises that aiming point so I can have it bang-on the target to aim.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I never realized it was going to cause such an uproar saying I made a sight for the SPS.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I never realized it was going to cause such an uproar saying I made a sight for the SPS.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Sorry posted twice


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I shoot ,I miss, then I hit, sometimes very good, sometimes very bad,all kinds of styles, all kinds of slingshots and above all-ALL KINDS OF FUN HIT OR MISS. Do it any way you want as long as your having fun! BTW cool idea CJ! :king:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Flatband said:


> I shoot ,I miss, then I hit, sometimes very good, sometimes very bad,all kinds of styles, all kinds of slingshots and above all-ALL KINDS OF FUN HIT OR MISS. Do it any way you want as long as your having fun! BTW cool idea CJ! :king:


Amen!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## DawnEvil (Apr 28, 2013)

Cjw said:


> I never realized it was going to cause such an uproar saying I made a sight for the SPS.


The same thing happened to me when I mentioned a Kindle option on a book!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hah!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

The natives are restless ... hungry for *BLOOD!!!*

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Charles said:


> Arturito said:
> 
> 
> > My goal is the most power with accuracy, I don't mind if I am inside a 1.5 cm spot with the maximum power (and I do), sure a line in the centre of the band helps with TTF, for butterfly shooting (which I like) is needed? OTF, the bands "naturally" shows the line up to target, the elevation is "intuitive" (cheek band touch maybe) and I prefer the clean sight of a narrow fork and a comfortable lazy grip = PFS's, wide forks for me are "sight obtrusive" at long distances ... maybe I will never be accurate as a TTF shooter using all the references with fixed anchor point and sight aids?, but these shooters will never shoot the power I like = butterfly ... many ways to go depending what you like ...
> ...


I use the "butterfly" term as all between 3/4 to full, I usually start almost full and when bands tears I do a retie to stretch 3/4 for additional 100-300 shoots ...

regarding the topic "aiming aids" is a personal choice, I tested some of these aids time ago without success ... for me there are other variables to work on, most important is the release to achieve minimum spread grouping ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

The thing about aiming is... yes a person can aim a slingshot whether to a fixed anchor point or drawn to full butterfly... and once you know how to aim and can hit your target at will, then messing around with faster shooting styles and methods is fine since you have a solid foundation to build on.

Never would I recommend throwing out all aiming principles in favor of just "release when it feels right"... by going with aiming first... a person will be able to get on paper at respectable distances fairly quickly, whereas if they do not then a high percentage will simply give up the whole slingshot thing calling it an exercise in futility.... THAT is what happens to most new shooters, and in point of fact, happened to ME when I was a kid.

They pick up a slingshot, not knowing how to aim it or how to do anything more than load draw and release it... after not hitting anything with it, getting fustratated and put it in a closet never to be seen again.

Learning to aim is simply a first step, used to hold the interest of the shooter because they find out that "yes I can hit a target with a slingshot"... then by viewing videos of other's incredible shooting, like consistently cutting cards, breaking and even lighting matches, taking all sorts of small game... it inspires and motivates them to accomplish more.

But if they were to start with the "just release it when it feels right" method... then I can tell you from first hand experience, far far fewer slingshot shooters will be developed to share our amazing interests with.

Sights on an SPS... great concept. If it makes it more accurate for you, then it makes it more FUN for you... and THAT'S what it's all about!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

When i first got into this i watched Bill Hayes and LightGeoDucks video's on shooting/aiming etc over and over. Putting it all into practice by analyzing what step i wasnt doing right till i got it. \

Yeah at first it was distracting having to make sure each part like holding fork right, tubes lined up, fingers holding pouch right and so on. Now its second nature. Lift fork, draw and let go in almost one motion. Dont have to think this way any more than the instinctive guys do now i got it down with muscle memory etc. If it wasnt for videos on aiming id probably have quit long time ago like Bill says.

Besides even if I'm quicker at it now, i still think aiming is half the fun.

Im so used to my Wingshooter Black Dragon i dont need a sight but still OP's idea is really neat.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I wish I could shoot well enough to have something smart to say about this topic.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Dayhiker said:


> I wish I could shoot well enough to have something smart to say about this topic.


Yeah right. You forgot more than i know about it. Lol.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I love it. Even when stuff goes horribly off topic, there's still useful debate going on.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I can shoot a whole lot better than I could a year ago. By the standards around here, however, I'm not a good shot. Like Flatband, I have my good days and my bad. But unless it's a really bad day I usually have fun. But on the subject of my "improvement", I can't really say anything about "how" I improved.

There was a guy who used to be on here named Smitty. He was a very good shot, and he made a few instructional videos on shooting that were good, but I'd say not as good as Bill Hays' tutorials. Smitty had one rule/piece of advise that was his most important. It was this: "Practice. Practice. Practice." After a while he even made that his signature.

And that's all I can tell about how my own shooting has improved over the years. Lots of practice.

"Practice makes perfect." That's how Darrell does it, I think. That's why he tends to want to just *show *us and not get himself all boggled up in language. For his fork speaks louder than his tongue. (Hmmm... Maybe if he had a forked tongue...?)


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> I can shoot a whole lot better than I could a year ago. By the standards around here, however, I'm not a good shot. Like Flatband, I have my good days and my bad. But unless it's a really bad day I usually have fun. But on the subject of my "improvement", I can't really say anything about "how" I improved.
> 
> There was a guy who used to be on here named Smitty. He was a very good shot, and he made a few instructional videos on shooting that were good, but I'd say not as good as Bill Hays' tutorials. Smitty had one rule/piece of advise that was his most important. It was this: "Practice. Practice. Practice." After a while he even made that his signature.
> 
> ...


Forked tongue? No, he's got a flat top shooter tongue!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I learned more from Smitty's videos than any other individual source when I was first starting out. For whatever reason his style lined up perfectly with what my style eventually became.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm going to tinker with CjW's crutch once I get my SPS.....that is all


----------



## SonOfNature (Jul 11, 2013)

hi out there!

i don´t know any other slingshooters around in a 600km circle. i am from slovakia,

so i am interested too to improve my accuracy. i shot with everything (7x57 mauser 6x40scope karl kaps 1" group of 3 on 100m, with baikal over under shotgun 12ga magnum flying pigeons on 50-55yds, with smallbore .22lr 0,5" group of 5, and with air rifle 10mm group of 5 on 25yds)

but i must AIM.

i have tryed to find an anchor point such like bow shooters and installed a plastic piece on fork of my pocket poacher II (from Melchior)

and attached heavy pouch with slightly tapered TBG.

i cannot find any other ammo next to my office right now.just hex nuts (10mm).

so i shot a 10shot group with fix anchor point on 6m (office length) you can see the results. i was able to shot 10-13cm circle on this distance :/

so i am a pretty **** SS shooter. but with this mod it is a much better.

i must to carry with me bands. cracked just now F...k

[sharedmedia=gallery:albums:1192]

have a nice day!


----------

